
Russian political jokes - maverick_iceman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_political_jokes
======
tomcam
What filtered down to us here in the West was always absolutely hilarious to
me. It is interesting to wonder whether that comes from the souls of the
Russian people, or as Ben Lewis said, circumstances compelled the humor.

